# Melo 2 Ti Coil Airflow



## Wash (30/1/17)

This weekend I decided to finally try using the temp control functionality of my iStick 60W using the Ti coil (at 0.5ohm) supplied with the Melo2 tank in the package.

The airflow really sucks. I also seem to be getting juice on my tongue in the first second or so of my usual 3-5 second pulls. 

I've opened the tank up again to check that everything is where it should be and that there are no blockages and/or leaks. No dice.

What I need to figure out now is: is it my fault, or is that just the way it is.

Can anyone help out?

Info summary:
iStick TC60W
Melo2 with airflow ring wide open.
Stock Ti coil @ 0.5ohm (reads 0.55ohm on the mod. Resistance locked at room temp)
220-230°C
50W for ramp-up
Approx 60/40 VG/PG juice (it's a mix of a 70/30 commercial juice with some diluted menthol mixed in)


----------



## foGGyrEader (30/1/17)

Wash said:


> This weekend I decided to finally try using the temp control functionality of my iStick 60W using the Ti coil (at 0.5ohm) supplied with the Melo2 tank in the package.
> 
> The airflow really sucks. I also seem to be getting juice on my tongue in the first second or so of my usual 3-5 second pulls.
> 
> ...


Yep, normal enough. I've through quite a few before building my own coils.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wash (30/1/17)

thanks, @foGGyrEader 

Looks like I'll have to keep my eyes open for a good single coil RTA and some Ti and/or Ni200 and/or Ni80 wire, then...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

